# Can't post with Opera



## Thanee (Jan 19, 2002)

After registering, I tried to post something with my usual browser (Opera 5.02), but it didn't work. There was a "sending request to www.enworld.org" message in the status bar for a few seconds then the timer just moved on and nothing happened for over 2 minutes (I tried it several times).

Everything works, except submitting a new thread or reply.

I have an account at another vBulletin V 2.2.1 board that is working just fine, so it can't be a general problem.

Any ideas anyone?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

I am currently using Opera 6.0 and this forum is working fine for me. Sorry I can't offer any other help... consider upgrading?


----------



## UD (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I am currently using Opera 6.0 and this forum is working fine for me. Sorry I can't offer any other help... consider upgrading? *




I use 6.0 and I have no problems...


----------



## Samnell (Jan 19, 2002)

U D said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I use 6.0 and I have no problems... *




Ditto.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2002)

Ditto - now. Thank you very much! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2002)

One new question arose while trying Opera 6:

How can I make it accept my 4th mouse button (logitech wheel mouse with 4 buttons) as internet back command (the mouse is set up this way and still works with other browsers I have installed and it also did work with Opera 5.02)!?

I have disabled mouse gestures, but that didn't solve it as I had guessed... 

Any help appreciated.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2002)

Everything working within standard parameters now! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## UD (Jan 21, 2002)

Good, good, hate to loose a Opera user to  Microsith's Planet Exploder


----------

